# Fishing after the rain



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

When I was fresh water fishing for large mouth bass for most of my life up in Missouri, if you wanted to go fishing on a rainy day then you needed to look for an area that rain water was running into the lake/pond. The small fish would congregate around this in search for food in the sediment, in turn attracting the larger predatory fish. It's there some similar logic I should be trying to apply down here in the bay after a rainy day? Or should I just go about my business like usual?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I love to inshore fish after a good rain and just like you mentioned with fresh water, the mouths of feeder creeks and such are always good places where reds, trout and many others will congregate o feed on what comes down current. 

I found these this morning at such a place


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

That's the first inshore tarpon I have ever seen someone catch from a bank! He's nice, what did you catch him on?


----------



## Team Osprey (May 1, 2010)

Nice catch! They really start moving in this time of year


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Zoom 3" Fluke

I have about four spots where I can take them from the bank reliably this time of year along with specks and reds.


----------

